# Atlas



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Do any of you home schoolers use a world atlas in your classes? 

I have an Amazon gift card left over fron fathers day. I would like to spend it on a good world atlas. 


Any suggestions about a specific brand/edition atlas would be appreciated. 

I would like one with plenty of detailed maps and pics. 


Thanks


----------

